# power out!



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 28, 2012)

I live in pa, and we arr to get hit by sandy. When power fails, what are some ways you would keep your tegu warm.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 28, 2012)

_The heating pads used for shipping reptiles_


----------



## apocalypse910 (Oct 28, 2012)

I just bought a cheap kerosene heater for the house - They run about 139 at home depot and can also be used to cook food. Not ideal long term but I've lost pets to power outages before so not taking any chances this year.

This should be an interesting week.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 28, 2012)

MrNiceGuy736u said:


> I live in pa, and we arr to get hit by sandy. When power fails, what are some ways you would keep your tegu warm.



If I lose power here on Long Island, I guess i will put on a jacket and put my tegu inside it until I can get him to a friends house with heat.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 28, 2012)

My house is hot right now around 80° so if we lose power he should be good here in queens the wind is crazy 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 28, 2012)

HEAT PACKS!!! Put a good amount of heat packs under where your tegu likes to sleep and throw some bedding over them so he's/she's not directly on them and everything should be ok


----------



## Diablo (Oct 28, 2012)

I was about to ask this same question. I had totally forgot about it until now the night before it hits. It's always warm in my room, about 74-80 degrees. He has been hibernating I think and hasn't come out in a couple days so I was gonna just turn the lights off anyways. In any case WHEN should I be worried? Is there a certain temperature in the cage or room that I need to worry about? If he doesn't have a basking spot for a couple days and he comes out should I be worried? We have a generator that my dad is gonna have running to keep the fridges running, I think I can ask him to hook up the fuse to my room to run the lights if at all possible.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 28, 2012)

So now we r just waiting on the hurricane to.hit.NY its going to be a long 82 hours and Godzilla and Chyna(bearded dragon) r not happy lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 28, 2012)

My room stays 70 for now but tjere saying power out for 7 days...so when roads clear up, ima run all my guys to my girlfriends house. she has a generator. Thanks for all your input. Ima swing out for warming.pads as soon as possible


----------



## Grendel (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't forget insulation, in case all else fails. Keep your enclosure warm now, if power goes out cover the cage up we'll with thick blankets. It will keep the heat in for a while.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 29, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> My house is hot right now around 80° so if we lose power he should be good here in queens the wind is crazy
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



I did the same thing. I raised the temp in the house so it will be awhile till it gets too cool. I have lots of breeder hedgehogs and opossums with babies right now. If it gets too cold, my breeding operation will be destroyed. For the tegu, I will put a bucket of warm water with a lid on it inside his cage for warmth and refill it when it cools. water in the hot water heater stay hot a long time if you conserve it.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Those heat packs you crack to start up(used by hunters to warm hands) saved my bearded last year during blizzard

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 30, 2012)

Social networks help too. Posted before the storm that I might need someone to house them if I lose power. A friend with a generator called me and told me to bring them over if we lost power. Never did though. Storm barely hit my town, even though the news promised us it was going to hit hard. 

Both my bearded dragon and tegu are lights out right now, so I just bumped their thermostats/CHE to 80 in preparation. I'm going to be buying some hand warmers just in case in the future. Those will always be last choice though.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes I used the handwarmers cuz was an emergency.blizzard was too severe to leave house but house was freezing.they seriously saved her.other storms had brought all reptiles to my sister's basement where has a wood stove 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 30, 2012)

Body warmth maybe?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Haha yes... down the shirt has always been the way I handled power out for years, but for overnight and safety reasons ( while sleeping,etc) the heatpacks worked great 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

